# DS #1577: The Simpsons Game (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2318^^


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah... great... I'm going to play this until SMG works


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

how is the game ?


----------



## puff1983 (Oct 30, 2007)

Europe? Oh well, guess I should be happy till the US release comes out.  How selfish of me.


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

any feedbacks?


----------



## flanker22 (Oct 30, 2007)

yes


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wee, lets see if this game lives up to all of the hype.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 30, 2007)

I've read that the game is good; very enjoyable for the fans of the series but it is extremely brief and can be finished in one night.


----------



## shinmai (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually surprisingly good, plays nicely and doesn't look half bad..

EDIT: nvm, found it. (I'm an idiot)..

I didn't even notice, it's nice to see something released early in Europe for a change.. Doesn't happen often


----------



## sinful (Oct 30, 2007)

Heeehaw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This better be the best simpson game ever 
(not a very hard feat to acomplish tbh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's kinda like EA took Drawn to Life and got the Simpsons in and deleted the drawing feature.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
I don't really like it..
=/


----------



## funem (Oct 30, 2007)

So is it "Worst game, ever" or "Best Game, Ever" ( said like comic book guy )


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 30, 2007)

Please don't suck.
Please don't suck.
Please don't suck.
Please don't suck.
Please don't suck.


----------



## tjas (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm getting it now I will post my findings in a minute!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

this game is very funny, they use the same voices from the show, thats why the file size is so big.


----------



## suprneb (Oct 30, 2007)

is there gonna be a USA release?


----------



## felix123 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(suprneb @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> is there gonna be a USA release?


Of course, this is an American cartoon after all.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> this game is very funny, they use the same voices from the show, thats why the file size is so big.



Ya I heard it set some records as to how many voice clips and FMV was packed into the cart. Can't wait to play


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn, this sucks like hell.

I hate sites which host their files on stupid Rapidshare and Megaupload.
How the hell do you use those things, besides of course, being a premium member.

-A site i should not have said- just had to close


----------



## iritegood (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(suprneb @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> is there gonna be a USA release?



Yes there is, I preordered it.

But I'm downloading this so I can play it NOW. Yay for usenet!
(I'm glad I read that usenet guide someone here wrote)


----------



## Stitch (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Damn, this sucks like hell.
> 
> I hate sites which host their files on stupid Rapidshare and Megaupload.
> How the hell do you use those things, besides of course, being a premium member.



you click on free and download the file...


----------



## Switchy (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the voices but I think the animations are a bit weird.. The Simpson don't really look like the cartoon Simpsons.

I'm already stuck


----------



## NeoWoeN (Oct 30, 2007)

This game is very...bad.

It's like a poor old school plateform game.

Not funny, but very boring.


----------



## tjas (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a really nice game! it has a bit of locoroco in it when homer becomes a fat bal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you get the comicbook guy saying things like: Double jump... gaming cliche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really funny and has very good sounds and cut screens!


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4ppleseed @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Please don't suck.
> Please don't suck.
> Please don't suck.
> Please don't suck.
> Please don't suck.



XFD
The DS version might suck, but I think the console versions are going to be pretty decent.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 30, 2007)

One thing i fear is that if we put the DS in french will it be in french in game too (voice acting) if so i don't want to touch that game in french, the french (from france) voices are scary, If the game has french in the US version please God make them put the french canadian voices =(


----------



## tjas (Oct 30, 2007)

The cut scenes are not really as the show but done with the computer... which is a bit of a let down


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet I've been wanting to play this for a while but darn it, every time a good game comes out it seems like I got a test the next night. And I haven't studied for it and have to cram but I can't stop thinking about playing the new release. I should just not check this site when I have a test I suppose...or start doing my homework on time


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Why couldn't they just port the arcade game dammit?  GOTY right there.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome been waiting for this. seems some people love it and some hate it.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Why couldn't they just port the arcade game dammit?Â GOTY right there.



EA has the rights for the Simpsons now, the arcade game was made by Konami. Pretty much the same reason why we got a sucky Goldeneye "sequel".


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 30, 2007)

Best. Game. Ever.



But wait...

*D'OH!!!*

Shouldn't the US one gets dumped first?


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

-simpsons already done it.
wish there was a south park game.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Oct 30, 2007)

*BEST DS GAME ICON EVER*
This is not open for discussion. It IS the best icon ever. We'll see about the game.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

EA are capable of making good games these days. They've done quite a few.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2007)

I was really looking forward to this, but this game is just trash. The phrases and cut-scenes while cool and good quality are not funny at all (much like seasons 12-19).

The gameplay and engine feels really out dated. The controls are clunky and annoying and the level design is about as generic as they come. The overall presentation of the game feels rushed too. Thumbs down...


----------



## hova1 (Oct 31, 2007)

this game is not bad at all. the developer put alot effort in this game. it really plays like an real episode. its got the real voiceovers and the Simpsons are aware that they're in a videogame, what makes it funny.


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hova1 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> this game is not bad at all. the developer put alot effort in this game. it really plays like an real episode. *its got the real voiceovers and the Simpsons are aware that they're in a videogame, what makes it funny.*



Yup, they've been doing that since the Road & Rage game..well they actually recycled some of those phrases for the Hit & Run game but...the voice over actors' work is great.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

It better not suck too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just used my last 100mb of bandwidth on this for the month


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hova1 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> this game is not bad at all. the developer put alot effort in this game. it really plays like an real episode. its got the real voiceovers and the Simpsons are aware that they're in a videogame, what makes it funny.



lol thats the best part of the game, bart and lisa's voiceovers for the levels XD


----------



## Rayder (Oct 31, 2007)

IMO, this game is very


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think it's that bad. I wasn't expecting anything as good as the old arcade game so I'm not disappointed. The voice work and video will keep me interested.


----------



## suprneb (Oct 31, 2007)

its not bad, but...just really disappointing...maybe because its only the first couple of levels and there arent many powerups and stuff but still...

so far - very. disappointing.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 31, 2007)

it's english only so why exactly are some people waiting for teh us one..?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 31, 2007)

This game is really bad, it's even more disappointing that The Simpsons Movie. This is a game for Simpsons Fanboys only I'm afraid.
I'd go as far to say, that I think that The Bee Game is more fun to play than this crap.


----------



## di33yuk (Oct 31, 2007)

still downloading 82% not far to go, i remember the simpsons on the arcade or mame is it anything like that?

HEy bARt duDE! ((in automan voice))


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(di33yuk @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> still downloading 82% not far to go, i remember the simpsons on the arcade or mame is it anything like that?
> 
> HEy bARt duDE! ((in automan voice))



Nop, not really, is more like Virtual Bart.


----------



## PBC (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice I'm going to have mucho fun with this!!!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(di33yuk @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> still downloading 82% not far to go, i remember the simpsons on the arcade or mame is it anything like that?
> 
> HEy bARt duDE! ((in automan voice))




No.  More like Duck Amuck meets Drawn To Life....sans the drawing.  Apparently, the developers were big Simpson's fans because they thought this was great fun in an interview I saw.   No wonder there are so many suck games on DS.

So what's the ratio of suck games to good games anyway?  10/1? Is that too generous?


----------



## outphase (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> -simpsons already done it.
> wish there was a south park game.



There were 3: South Park, SP Rally, SP: Chef's Luv Shack


----------



## PanzerWF (Oct 31, 2007)

Well that's pretty much what happens you overextend a series. Personally, I think that only South Park can keep renewing itself with its pretty random storylines. But The Simpsons wasn't about swearing or that, and I think we should all let this series die already.

Otherwise, I'm going to wait til the US release for no particular reason =)


----------



## Alastair (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PanzerWF @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> think that only South Park can keep renewing itself with its pretty random storylines.


That's why it's still seeing the popularity it had during the first half of the first season.


----------



## jerm27 (Oct 31, 2007)

this game is AWSOME!!!!!

im up to the musem & im loving it


----------



## martial4rtist (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> it's english only so why exactly are some people waiting for teh us one..?Â



I don't really like color being spelled colour? I guess I don't really have a good reason...but all my other games are all US, with the exception of some Japanese games that will never be ported or localized.. so yeah... some games that are localized for Europeans are censored more than the US ones too... I'm actually waiting for Prism (U) to be dumped even though there is prob no difference between the European one...guess I'm just a tad strange =p


----------



## samred (Oct 31, 2007)

Gameplay is waaaay too clunky and boring. 16-bit sidescroller with incredibly cumbersome collection tasks. Shame, because the presentation and in-game animations are all quite good, and the cut scenes and one-liners, while not as good as classic Simpsons material, are still generally better than most video games' attempts at humor. Would be a really good kids' game if the jokes didn't skew towards adults.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(martial4rtist @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> some games that are localized for Europeans are censored more than the US ones too



Is there a single game on the DS this has happened to?  It depends what type of censoring of course, Germany is as hystericaly prudish about blood and gore as the US is about nipples.  I know that Japanese games are often toned down for the American market to omit things like references to homosexuality, cross dressing (only realised when I got it on the VC that in the US version of Bonks Adventure you can't turn into a cave girl), skimpy costumes, hot coffee style "carry-on" level sex references, anything that might offend the Bible Belts sensibilities (although of course gratuitous murder and violence is a-ok), but I've not noticed any kind of censoring of multi-euro games.  If the Germans go particularly batshit crazy about the red stuff they tend to make a localised version for just them with green blood and robots/zombies in the place of people.

As for stuff like "color" most of the time they don't seem to bother localising the English part of the games anyway.  We waited years for Animal Crossing to come out over here and still had to celebrate stuff like "Thanks giving" and "Labor day" in it


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2007)

Kent Brockman: "Remember kids, to fire a laser, you must charge it first."






The writers are /b/tards!


----------



## NDSkid (Oct 31, 2007)

great effort. poor game.

stick w/ DKJC for 2D platformer fun


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PanzerWF @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > think that only South Park can keep renewing itself with its pretty random storylines.
> ...



Was that a stab at south park? I cannot tell. South Park is still brilliant, the Simpsons on the other hand... 

*color *


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinigami Kiba @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4ppleseed @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't suck.
> ...



Yeah, the 360 version LOOKS lovely. I hope it plays half decent too.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 31, 2007)

aw damn it, this had the potential to be a great game..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 31, 2007)

It's okay so far. Pretty much just a platformer from what I've played, but the presentation is really nice if you're a Simpsons fan. However, you can't skip over scenes, which I think kinda blows. 

Nothin' special.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2007)

When I first saw the video of this I thought it was gonna be a sucky game. Everyone was going "oh this looks great", sites that had hands on where saying "ooh its pretty good" but looking at footage and screens, sure its kinda pretty but looks like a shit game! But still I'd thought I'll wait and see and now I've finally had a chance to play it I can now declare that this game is

Not bad.

I think people have been a bit harsh on it to be honest, I mean have you played the licensed crap THQ/DSI/Ubisoft/Activision have released lately? This wipes the floor with that crap but yeah its average, I might attempt to complete it next year whens theres a rom drought. The 360 version is kinda meh too sadly.


----------



## pasc (Oct 31, 2007)

I kinda like this game. The cutscenes are funny like hell ^^.

Let's see if I have the time to finish this this today. BTW, when we're talking about Simpsons, look here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=64182


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 31, 2007)

haha pasc, yeah they were hasslin EA in the proffessor frink level


----------



## di33yuk (Oct 31, 2007)

guys played it lastnite got quite far but its sooooo lame. DONT BELEVE THE HYPE.
big dissapointment, hopefully the psp verson will kick ass


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2007)

Guys play some more levels, it gets better! Sure its still average but if most licensed games were this good I'd be happier.

I do wish that the cutscenes were proper Simpsons style animation and not the cell shaded stuff.


----------



## Torte (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, if hadrian says so!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Just played it.. i founded it actually fun. A very basic platformer game.. not bad if you consider all the crap licensed games out there like hadrian said. The graphics are really great for a DS game, jokes keep coming all the time, what keeps you laughing during all the game, great video game jokes ( Comic Book Guy pointing all the game clichês.. and I laughed hard when Oto said "I'm too hardcore for you") and the cut-scenes are funny. Well, I'm a big Simpsons fanboy, so I get all the jokes.. don't know about the rest of you..

Anyway.. I got really disappointed by the cell shaded cut-scenes, the jokes are fine, but it would be a lot better if they've made some hand draw animation..

Also, when you go from one screen to another, what ends on one screen begins directly at the other.. there's no blind spot between the screens like on Yoshi's Island, and that's really awkward! Things on the other screens look a lot farther then they really are and that becomes a problem sometimes. 

Well.. I would give it a 7/10.. if you're a Simpsons fan, I recommend you to play it..


----------



## Torte (Oct 31, 2007)

WTF?!  Do the people here actually _LIKE_ to play games???  So much bashing which is totally uncalled for.  Fans of Simpsons will love this; it's easily the best portable tie-in and it ranks better than all other home console efforts except for the recent ones which I haven't tried, and Hit & Run.

The Marge & Lisa out to ban Grand Theft Scratchy was good fun.  The earlier levels were a bit generic, but as Hadrian said, it gets better.  A bit simple, but then don't tell me you expected a Mega Man out of this!  Collectible cliches rock, too.  Don't forget to fall into a pit fellas!

Right now I'm gearing towards a 7 or 8/10.  After hearing that the developers aimed to cram in tons of CG and VA to make up for ho-hum 2D gaming, I was a bit disappointed, but it's really pretty good.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> When I first saw the video of this I thought it was gonna be a sucky game. Everyone was going "oh this looks great", sites that had hands on where saying "ooh its pretty good" but looking at footage and screens, sure its kinda pretty but looks like a shit game! But still I'd thought I'll wait and see and now I've finally had a chance to play it I can now declare that this game is
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> I think people have been a bit harsh on it to be honest, I mean have you played the licensed crap THQ/DSI/Ubisoft/Activision have released lately? This wipes the floor with that crap but yeah its average, I might attempt to complete it next year whens theres a rom drought. The 360 version is kinda meh too sadly.


Same here. I knew from the very beginning when they showed the vidoes of this game, that it was going to be an "alright" game but people overhyped this game for some reason. IT looked just too simple to me and it had nothing special.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 31, 2007)

So far, it's been really good. At least, for a generic plataformer. It's one of the few DS games I want to finish, in fact... Lately, the DS has been SUCH a let down for me, this is a breeze of cool air.



QUOTE(NDSkid @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> great effort. poor game.
> 
> stick w/ DKJC for 2D platformer fun



I just LOVE that. Keep forcing your opinion to others, some day you may succeed


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 31, 2007)

It seems tro be good, so I'll try it.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 31, 2007)

This is great game, I have a message for all people that think otherway "Go back to your  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and get lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Hit (Oct 31, 2007)

First of all i thought "2D?! This must be shit"
But now i have played it i love this game even 2D is fun to play when its simpsons
Also how come the movie scenes in the game are full quality?
When with moonshell videos come out shitty


----------



## Nio (Oct 31, 2007)

Why is this a europen release ... it is english only ... sucks.
The voice acting is nice though.

But the side scroling is jerking (dont know if it is the right word, german: ruckeln)
So it really sucks ...

I expected more ... I also expected more from the movie ... well at least the show is good ..


----------



## Torte (Oct 31, 2007)

Psht, kids these days.  Just finished it (3 hours) and all I have to say is that the last hour is pure magic: the variety, the scenarios and especially the final boss.  Too sweet.  Now I really can't wait to try the other versions.  96% completion rate tells me that there isn't much replay value, though.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 31, 2007)

There seem to be mixed feelings about this game so Im going to try it out. Possibly the X360 version too...


----------



## MillionsKnives (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I was really looking forward to this, but this game is just trash. The phrases and cut-scenes while cool and good quality are not funny at all (much like seasons 12-19).


"I second that motion... WITH A VENGEANCE!" A quote that couldn't fit your statement any better, which also happens to be from one of the last good episodes of The Simpsons, "Beyond Blunderdome" of Season 11.

It wasn't much later than this that the show went downhill, along with everything else that has been related to show.  The Simpsons used to have good stories with morals to coincide with the comedy.  The episodes had a point, and didn't revolve around trying to make people laugh by having Homer hurt himself in endless ways, like it does now.

ANYWAY, about this game.  I agree that it is a very clunky system, making for a very unenjoyable experience right off the bat.  But if you can accept this and get used to it, the game is alright at best.  I'll beat it for the sake of beating it, but I don't know if I'll enjoy it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What ever happened to good quotes like this anyway?

Marge:    What do you think he's doing up there?
Homer:    I don't know. Drug lab?
Marge:    Drug lab?!
Homer:    Or reading comic books, what am I, Kreskin?  You tell me what he's doing.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Why is this a europen release ... it is english only ... sucks.
> The voice acting is nice though.
> 
> But the side scroling is jerking (dont know if it is the right word, german: ruckeln)
> ...



Well, %99 of the UK releases are labeled as EUR, if not every single one. They usually don't have the other languages if it's not Multi-X (3, 5, etc.). As for the voice acting, it's obviously good: it's the original American  dub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is really good. The graphics, while 2D are awesome. The 3D graphics are outstanding, mostly during cutscenes: clear as pure water. One can't even HOPE of getting that quality with DPG. The minigames are fun, but I was expecting a co-op mode similar to the old arcade game... that's the only big flaw I see in this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although it fancies some basic, classic plataforming, my sister's stuck on the stadium stage =/ Does anyone know what to do after getting the "fat" ability for Homer?


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(sinful @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> HeeehawÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being better than Bart's Nightmare on the SNES is a hard task


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, this game is pretty average... I love the simpsons, all of the seasons. The later seasons definatly have been a big weaker, but there still awesome. 

Im up to the logging leval... its pretty bad.

Some of the quotes are kind of funny, but then they repeat them so much they lose meaning.


----------



## Naouak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> One thing i fear is that if we put the DS in french will it be in french in game too (voice acting) if so i don't want to touch that game in french, the french (from france) voices are scary, If the game has french in the US version please God make them put the french canadian voices =(


In france, we consider simpsons as one of the best dubbing ever and i think that canadian voice are scary.


----------



## Nero_ (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm at the final level and have had a pretty good time playing it so far. Only really one level so far that gave me some challenge (lots of jumping). Best moment so far was when the crossover thing happend (nothing spoiled but I like that other show better).

I've also played a few levels of the ps2 version and man the camera in that game is ass. I've missed a whole lot of jumps because of that damned camera. Might still be fun in co-op.

DS version is a decent platformer at least.


----------



## colonel.cool (Nov 1, 2007)

Can someone help me ? I'm stuck at the level were Homer is in USA with all the US flags. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Im up to the logging leval... its pretty bad.
> 
> Some of the quotes are kind of funny, but then they repeat them so much they lose meaning.


So true, was a bit bored so I played this and finished it quite quickly. I'm not surprised that the Lisa levels were the ones that would suck, as her episodes are usually the worst ones.

The last couple of levels were pretty good but the repetition of the quotes and "jokes" kinda got annoying, still its got some good production values and it was better than most DS titles.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinful @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > HeeehawÂ
> ...


You guys have apparently never played the arcade game... Best Simpsons game ever.


----------



## colonel.cool (Nov 1, 2007)

Nobody can help me ?


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 1, 2007)

is anyone else finding this game really really quiet


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinful @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


OMG, the arcade game was the best. I would waste like 5 bucks using all of my quarters. If they ever ported it to the ds, holy crap, that'd be amazing specially with download play or wifi.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 1, 2007)

The video quality of the cut scenes is really good.. but the computer animation is weird, some characters got kinda deformed (Skinner, Moe,...)  and the characters faces have almost no expression.. :/


----------



## colonel.cool (Nov 1, 2007)

Please can someone help me on the museum


----------



## Switchy (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you still stuck at the flags?
You have to grab some food and turn Homer into a big ball.
At the bottom there's a little jump thingy/platform (it's purple lol), you have to dash him over it and so he'll smash into the statue (can be a bit tricky but keep trying!)


----------



## violinaling (Nov 1, 2007)

Can someone help - I'm stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im on the Donkey Kong Boss level, and dont know how to move the upper rods to get up the last ladders to DK (hope that makes sense!)

If your a Simpsons fan you'll enjoy this game btw


----------



## itai (Nov 1, 2007)

u need to jump from the upper right platform u can 'go and double jump in the air so u can go the upper left platform.

i'm stuck in that dragon with 2 heads level of marge sisters.
how to kill ? i can't proceed at all. :X


----------



## Torte (Nov 1, 2007)

Roll Homer off platforms to knock them.  Be sure to pound the ground heaps so that you can continuously hammer them.  Then walk up and punch them when they're down.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Nov 4, 2007)

Has anybody figured out how the hell you get up on the second tier of the water fountain in the creator level? Nothing I try is working


----------



## puff1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, only 7 hrs to complete and thats only because I spent 1.5 hrs mindlessly running around.  Very dissapointed overall with the game but what are you gonna do?


----------

